# 2009 Altima Hybrid vs 2010 Altima Hybrid



## dlw81 (Mar 18, 2010)

I was completely sold on the 2010 Altima coupe... That is until I had an extra 30 minutes to spare and gave the 4door Hybrid a quick test drive.

I was very surprised to see that the hybrid was actually quicker than the coupe! It doesn't have the tiptronic which is a bit of a bummer, but the fuel consumption is great!

I see that a few dealers near me have the 2009 Hybrid still for sale. Is there any huge differences between the 2009 and 2010 models? 

Is there anything I need to know about these hybrids prior to purchase? I have never owned a hybrid before and I hear that maintenance can be more costly on a hybrid. 

Thanks in advance for any information, advice, or thoughts you can provide on the Altima Hybrid (or in comparison to the Altima Coupe!).

-Dave


----------



## Thuro (Feb 23, 2010)

If you're not already aware, it is important to note that the Hybrid is only available in a select number of states (something in the range of 7-11). I was originally interested in the hybrid myself but discovered to my dismay that it's not available in my state (I have yet to figure out why, a dealer salesman suggested something about conflict with state laws which concerns me). This may not affect you directly but it may affect the ability for you to get repairs for your vehicle in other states (if you move or go on a trip) and it may affect maintenance costs down the line (future availability of parts).

I don't know anything about the differences of the 2009/2010 hybrid, sorry. I can vouch for the coupe as being a great car performance wise, but I am a little disappointed with the gas mileage which seems to be hovering around 25/26 mpg both city and highway. I took a 250+ miles road trip averaging about 70 mph which yielded about 25mpg, which was actually less than the 26mpg I've been averaging for commutes. Keeping in mind, the car still has less than 3000 miles on it and hasn't had it's first oil change yet, which I've been told can be a factor.


----------

